# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  صياغة المذكرات القانونية

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
مقدمة

إن المذكرات القانونية شانها شأن أى بحث علمي تستلزم لإعدادها إتباع 
منهج علمي يسير على هداه الباحث عند تصديه لموضوع قانونى ، فإذا ما 
افتقد المحامي فى إعداده ف لمذكرته القانونية هذا المنهج جاءت أفكاره 
مشوشة وأسبابه غير واضحة ، وقد يؤدى ذلك إلى عدم استقامة نتائجه مع 
مقدماته، وعدم وضوح ما تساند إليه من أسباب قد يؤدى – فى الغالب 
الأعم إلى عدم استجابةالمحكمة التي تقدم إليها المذكرة إلى ما انتهت إليه المذكرة من طلبات 0

أولاً :الصفات الواجب توافرها فى المحامي المتميز في كتابة المذكرة :


وهناك بعض الصفات العامة التى يجب على المحامي أن يتمتع بها ليكون متميزاً في الكتابة 
وفي حالة عدم توافر بعضها فيه ، فعليه استكمال ما نقص لديه منها ، وتنمية ما هو متوافر 
فيه ، ، وتتمثل أهم تلك الصفات فيما يلى :-

1- القدرة على التحليل والاستنباط والقياس من خلال أعمال العقل 
والمنطق .

= وتتكون تلك الملكة ويتم تقويتها بكثرة الإطلاع على القوانين والأحكام 
الصادرة من المحاكم العليا (نقض / دستورية عليا / إدارية عليا ) 
والمؤلفات الفقهية وحضور الجلسات بالمحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ( ولا سيما محاكم الجنايات ) 
وكل ذلك من العناصر الهامة جداً لتكوين وتنمية الثقافة القانونية علميا وعمليا 

2- القدرة على استخلاص النتائج وترتيبها ترتيبا منطقيا يتفق فى تسلسله 
ومؤدى الوقائع ، وإبراز ما قد يتوافر لديه من أدلة وبراهين ومستندات 
بحيث يمكن تصور أن يصل القاضي من نفسه إلى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها المحامي فى مذكرته0

= وهذه الملكة هي موهبة من عند الله إلا أنها يمكن إيجادها بكثرة الاطلاع على البحوث القانونية والمذكرات 
المتميزة وأحكاممحكمة النقض ( الكاملة ) وتعلم كيفية استخلاصها للنتائج من الواقعات التي يحتويها الطعن 
أو القضية 

3- المهارة فى اختيار المحامي للألفاظ والتراكيب اللغوية للتعبير عن وجهة 
نظره وعرض أفكاره.
و من أساسيات تكوين وتنمية تلك المهارة الإكثار من قراءة القرآن الكريم والمواظبة عليه 
والإكثار من القراءات الأدبية والشعرية والمداومة عليها ، وفوق ذلك كله الاطلاع بكثرة على
الأسلوب الأدبي لكتابة أحكام محكمة النقض ، فيتمكن بذلك كله من اختيار الألفاظ الدقيقة التى 
تعبر عن المعنى المقصود والابتعاد عن غريب الألفاظ وعاميتها وتجنب العبارات الغامضة 0

4- عدم الأخذ بآراء الغير وما يطرحونه من أدلة وبراهين ومستندات على 
أنها و ما تحويه حقائق مسلم بها ، وإنما عليه أن يتناولها بالفحص 
والتدقيق ، إذ كثيرا ما تكشف الدراسة المتعمقة عن عدم صحة تلك الأدلة 
أو بطلانها أو وجود أدلة وقرائن مضادة تدحضها .

= والأفضل في هذا الشأن أن يجعل المحامي هذه الأراء مفاتيح للبحث يبدأ من عندها بحثه .

5- عدم التسرع فى إصدار الأحكام والأراء إلا إذا امتلك الدليل 
والبرهان على ما يعتقد بصحته أو يوقن بخطئه .


6- الأ يكتفي بمعرفة جزئية أو دليل فردى أو منقوص ، وإنما عليه أن 
يناول موضوعه بكافة جوانبه ومناقشة كافة الأدلة دون اجتزاء توصلا إلى 
رؤية واضحة ، وأن يضع دوما في نفسه فكرة أن الأحكام تبنى على مجموعة 
من الأدلة المتساندة وليس على دليل واحد أو وحيد .


7- مراعاة الدقة فى توثيق مصادره ومستنداته وأدلته ومجليا لها فى 
مذكرته بحيث يتمكن المتلقي لها من التعرف عليها والاستيثاق من صحتها 


8- مراعاة أن تكون الوقائع والمستندات والأسباب والأسانيد الواقعية 
والقانونية التى يتساند إليها مؤدية إلى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها فى 
تسلسل منطقي ، وأن تكون تلك النتيجة مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من تلك 
المقدمات 0


ثانيا : المرحلة السابقة على صياغة المذكرة : 
وهنا يتعين على المحامي القيام بالاتى :

1- دراسة وقائع القضية من كافة جوانبها دراسة متأنية بموضوعية وحيادية 
و ما يتعلق بها من أدلة وبراهين ومستندات.

2- الرجوع إلى النصوص القانونية التى تنظم تلك الوقائع وآراء فقهاء 
القانون بشأنها وعدم الاقتصار على قراءة رأى فقهي واحد ، ، ثم المستقر عليه فى أحكام 
القضاء العالي ( نقض /دستورية عليا /إدارية عليا ).

3- إجراء المناقشات التى يرى ضرورتها مع ذوى الشأن لإاستجلاء ما غمض من وقائع 
أو خفي من مستندات أو أدلة ، وأن يدون ذلك فى ملاحظات جانبية . 

4- بعد ذلك لا شك أن المحامي يكون قد تفهم وبعمق موضوعه ، وعليه حينئذ 
ترتيب وقائعه ومستنداته ترتيبا تاريخيا مناسبا لتلك الوقائع، وأن 
يحاول توقع ما قد يثيره خصمه من دفوع ودفاع مضاد – (مفترضا عدم جهل 
خصمه أو سذاجته ، وواضعا فى اعتباره فطنة من ستقدم إليه المذكرة ) - 
مهيئاً نفسه للرد على ما قد يثار من الخصم أو ممن تقدم إليه المذكرة .

((( وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن صحيفة الدعوى القضائية شأنها شأن المذكرة 
القانونية – وان كانت الأخيرة عادة ما تكون أكثر استفاضة بالنظر 
لتناولها بالشرح والتفنيد والاستدلال لما قد يوجز فى الصحيفة أو للرد 
على صحيفة أو مذكرة الخصم أو تقارير الخبراء ))) 


ثالثــا: الإطار العام الذى يتعين أن تشتمل عليه المذكرة من الناحية الشكلية :

‌يجب أن تشتمل المذكرة على البيانات الآتية :

1- الجهة التى ستقدم إليها ، فان كانت محكمة يذكر اسم المحكمة ورقم 
الدائرة 0
2- اسم مقدم المذكرة وصفته و ما إذا كان مدع أو مدعى عليه 0
3- اسم الخصم وصفته وما إذا كان مدع أو مدعى عليه 0
4- رقم القضية وسنتها والجلسة المحددة لنظرها 0
5- وقائع النزاع فى تسلسل منطقي مدعما بالمستندات ان وجدت 0
6- تفنيد تلك الوقائع والمستندات ومدلولها 0
7- النصوص القانونية ذات الصلة 0
8- المستقر عليه فقها وقضاءا فى شأن النصوص القانونية وما قد يكون 
هناك من سوابق قضائية فى مثل هذه الحالة والتى تدعم وجهة نظر المحامي 
وطلباته ، مع تحديد تلك المراجع ( رقم الحكم ، وسنته، والمحكمة التى 
أصدرته، وتاريخ صدوره ) وبالنسبة للمراجع الفقهية (ذكر اسم المرجع، 
ومؤلفه، وسنة الطبع، ورقم الصفحة أو الصفحات المنقول منها الرأى )0
9- مقتضى تطبيق النصوص القانونية والمستقر عليه فقهاً وقضاءاً على 
وقائع النزاع وأسانيده 0
10- الطلبات الختامية 0 

وهكذا يمكن لكل زميل أن يكتب مذكرة متميزة ومقنعة تنتهي به إلى الحصول على الحكم الذي يبتغيه من الدعوى 
وبالتوفيق للجميع 
[/align]

----------


## رانيا المحامية

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

احييك على الشرح الرائع المبسط دمت لنا بكل ود 

استاذ هيثم منورنا دايما بموضوعاتك

----------

